
How not to render 3D graphics: 40 ways to get a blank black screen - AjJi
http://dmalcolm.livejournal.com/2433.html
======
timdorr

      You have a bug in your matrix library. The entire universe has collapsed to (0,0,0).
    

If God is a programmer, I wonder if he's hit on that kind of bug before.
"Whoops, destroyed all of existence! Better start over..."

------
Legion
My experience with 3D engines doesn't extend much beyond an undergrad project
I did, but even that was enough to read this list and smile knowingly at a
good chunk of it.

------
olliesaunders
> You're standing in front of a black wall.

That was the best one.

------
pierrealexandre
This is the perfect cheatsheet for a question I got during an interview at a
major GPU company : "You write an OpenGL program displaying a colourful
object, but you get a black screen when you launch it. What could have gone
wrong in your code ?". I painfully thought about 3 or 4 of them and am now
deeply embarrassed by my lack of imagination.

------
greyfade
Missing one:

Your far-clip plane is too close.

------
tumult
I hate "n things" lists but that was pretty good.

